# PNW hay prices are nuts



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I was in western Oregon picking up some baler parts and the farmer I bought from mentioned he was getting $240/T for grass hay. Yes, some horse folks but some small cattle people too. And, he has irrigation so gets a couple or 3 cuttings. Dang. I bet that's almost 2x what I can pull out of folks around here. It would help if I had some storage to hang onto the hay rather than selling off the field. Lots of competition/low balling when hay is on the ground.

I guess $240/T would be around $6/bale at 50# bales ....hmm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> I was in western Oregon picking up some baler parts and the farmer I bought from mentioned he was getting $240/T for grass hay. Yes, some horse folks but some small cattle people too. And, he has irrigation so gets a couple or 3 cuttings. Dang. I bet that's almost 2x what I can pull out of folks around here. It would help if I had some storage to hang onto the hay rather than selling off the field. Lots of competition/low balling when hay is on the ground.
> 
> I guess $240/T would be around $6/bale at 50# bales ....hmm.


That is a quite common price in this region for pure Orchard grass hay.....first cutting. Second and third cuttings are higher.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

A quick look at Craigslist, and I see that small squares are selling for 5 to 7 dollars around here. Even straw is going for $5. When I was talking to my seed dealer, he said that we're going to kill the hay market in about two years. He's selling alfalfa and grass seed like wildfire. He has one customer that planted 100 acres, and he never had hay before!


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Some cereal grain guys here are switching over to export market timothy hay. Now THAT is some ridiculously priced stuff for sure. Can fetch over $300/T in the field. Large squares hauled on tandem semi trailers to a recompressing plant about 180 miles away, recompress the bales to make them even tighter and then haul them over to the port in Seattle where they're shipped to Japan and other Pacific Asian countries.

No rain allowed.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

270/t for first crop as of late. Supplies are tight and north east WI has a lot of winter kill this year. Going to be at least two weeks before anything gets cut. Everything is behind this year.


----------

